# Don't Wanna Get Ripped Off, Need Price Info...



## FiveOneSix (Sep 26, 2009)

my friend in WV has a down tree. not sure of the species (havent looked that far into it yet) but its a nice looking log with some sap but mostly heartwood.
my question is this: theres about 4 pieces cut to about 8' sections and its diameter is around 18"-20". whats the usual (and cheapest) way to get that into planks? i know theres a sawmill about an hour away. do i hire a flat bed for transport? also, how do i get it out of the yard? do i need a small crane?
before i even consider this i need to know what my upfront cost will be for this endeavor. i'd like to keep a good amount of it for myself as well.
anyone got any ideas?...lay em on me!
thanks...and remember, i'm a complete noob to this but i am super fascinated by it! :yes:


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

Talk to the sawmill folks. They probably have a truck with a cherry picker. Some saw mills won't cut street and yard trees, too many issues with nails and other things that may be in the tree. A friend hit a glass insulator that was completely buried in the log, made a mess of his blade, non magnetic.


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

The best way would be to have someone come and mill them for you on site. There is more than likely someone near by with a portable sawmill. I think Daren has a link to a sawmill finder, hopefully someone will post it soon.


----------



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

Also you can go to woodmizer website to find someone near you.


----------



## Ibangwood (Feb 25, 2010)

I live in south jersey your not too far from me. They sure would b easy to load into my trailer.


----------



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

In my area I get $75 per hour for my mill and 2 men with 4 hour min + blades (damaged). When I'm hungry and the customer has a tractor and will help, just me and my mill $30 per hr + blades 4 hr min. Hope this helps. Of course might be just enough info to get you into trouble too.:yes:


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Your first step should be to determine the type of wood(tree) involved. It may not be worth the effort to get involved.

George


----------



## Ibangwood (Feb 25, 2010)

Always worth it my freind! I give all wood equal opportunities! Ha except pine


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Ibangwood said:


> Always worth it my freind! I give all wood equal opportunities! Ha except pine


I have seen lots of pine that are better than other woods. There are many woods I would not even bother to take even if delivered to me s4s and free.

George


----------



## Ibangwood (Feb 25, 2010)

I reckon


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I love pine. Easy to mill and has a million & one uses. 









.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Mizer said:


> The best way would be to have someone come and mill them for you on site. There is more than likely someone near by with a portable sawmill. I think Daren has a link to a sawmill finder, hopefully someone will post it soon.


Here it is.







.


----------



## FiveOneSix (Sep 26, 2009)

Ibangwood said:


> I live in south jersey your not too far from me. They sure would b easy to load into my trailer.


ummm...i almost moved to vineland but how are you not too far? lol im in southern west virginia right now but i'm a long islander.

HAMMER1 - it's in a rural area and was quite a few feet into the woods so im 99.9% sure there is nothing in those logs other then wood.

i know maple is a common tree here but i dont think it's maple (still learning species), not sure what other trees are popular here.

i appreciate the help guys...i'm gonna look a little further into it.
anyone got a ballpark price that it might cost me for this? after they are cut i can get them back to my shop...im getting stoked about this heehee :yes:


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

You keep asking "how much will it cost" I don't know what you will have in labor/fuel/favors to get the logs to a mill...But can tell you a question to ask the sawmill--How do they charge ? By the hour or by the board foot. If by the bft you have about 450 bft there. My milling rates, when I used to mill for others (don't really anymore) was $0.35 bft. So those logs here would cost $150-$160 to be milled + $20 for every blade I ruined with metal, no metal no blade charge. Some guys per/bft rate is higher, some lower. Guys who run bigger machines than I and charge by the hour, if they are working efficiently that is not even 2 hours work.



.


----------

